# Good news. You are no longer crazy.



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

Being a Dandy has been considered a subclass of Narcissistic behavior by some who like to label people (usually with the goal of picking your pocket). I just noticed that Narcissism is being declassified as a personality disorder.
https://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2010...atric-disorder/comment-page-3/#comment-605131

So did you ever feel crazy while you were considered a deviant? After all if you wore anything better than a Walmart suit you were a target for the shrink's couch. Everyone here qualified.
To narrow this down, the question does not include those days you were considering those lime green sweat pants to wear to court.

Please imagine (hallucinate) a smiley here if you are taking this post too seriously!


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

See, I told you! I was never crazy but just a self-centered jerk. 

Edit-

One of the comments I just found from the article:

*See? Now I'm not sick, I'm just a self-absorbed jerk.*
**
*- Caitlin*

.... I think I'm in love....


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Awww, man, there went one of my "victimhood" defenses...guess I'll have to go with "Twinkies made me deranged"


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

"Twinkies made me deranged" 
I prefer my donut hole obsession but to each his own.

"See? Now I’m not sick, I’m just a self-absorbed jerk."
So say we all! 
(I am Scifi obsessive also)


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

This *is* good news!


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Country Irish said:


> "Twinkies made me deranged"
> I prefer my donut hole obsession but to each his own.


Country, some kid years ago killed his folks, or some such, and the defense *was *based on the theory that he ate so much junk food, esp. Twinkies, that his mind became unhinged. Actually, I think I'll use the "shell cordovan" gambit: went nuts over the monotony of the MacArthur Method, that's why those fools...uhhh, poor victims in their SUVs in the parking lots were found with their cell phones in a place they couldn't actually hear it ring


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

phyrpowr said:


> Country, some kid years ago killed his folks, or some such, and the defense *was *based on the theory that he ate so much junk food, esp. Twinkies, that his mind became unhinged. Actually, I think I'll use the "shell cordovan" gambit: went nuts over the monotony of the MacArthur Method, that's why those fools...uhhh, poor victims in their SUVs in the parking lots were found with their cell phones in a place they couldn't actually hear it ring


https://lmgtfy.com/?q=Twinkie+Defense


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

I stand corrected. Read so much drivel that I got urban legend mixed up with facts, wouldn't be surprised if there really was something like this used somewhere though. I do recall that that Manual was said to include all known human behavior as being part of some mental "condition" or other


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

The thing is, though, that in a way, Twinkies actually can cause one person to murder another.

Overindulgence in sugary foods, such as Twinkies, over a long period of time can cause a person to develop diabetes. One potential acute effect of poorly-managed diabetes can be altered mental status, which often appears as drunkenness. In fact, diabetic emergencies are sometimes mistaken for drunkenness, especially by under-trained law enforcement officers. (Unfortunately for them, it often isn't until after the subject dies in police custody that the particular officer learns more about this.) But AMS can cause a person to act in any way contrary to his or her normal self, including, potentially, killing another person.

That being said, it isn't particularly likely. A person with acute AMS brought on by a diabetic emergency is more likely to appear confused or dazed, which directly contributes to being easily mistaken for being drunk. But it is _possible_.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

When it comes to whack defense strategies I suggest that the first of us to go off the deep end try the chrome tanning toxin defense. Some shoes still use this tanning method and of course chrome is a toxic heavy metal. All you need to do is show that you wore shoes without socks for an excessive amount of time, were poisoned and all of your nefarious actions were a result. 
Of course there is the cat urine defense but that is usually reserved for little old ladies with a hundred cats.
These may not rate as highly as the Twinky/diabetic defense but they do not require a pile of twinky wrappers as evidence. 

Could excessive Twinky abuse be classified as self hate?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

JJR512 said:


> The thing is, though, that in a way, Twinkies actually can cause one person to murder another.
> 
> Overindulgence in sugary foods, such as Twinkies, over a long period of time can cause a person to develop diabetes. One potential acute effect of poorly-managed diabetes can be altered mental status, which often appears as drunkenness. In fact, diabetic emergencies are sometimes mistaken for drunkenness, especially by under-trained law enforcement officers. (Unfortunately for them, it often isn't until after the subject dies in police custody that the particular officer learns more about this.) But AMS can cause a person to act in any way contrary to his or her normal self, including, potentially, killing another person.
> 
> That being said, it isn't particularly likely. A person with acute AMS brought on by a diabetic emergency is more likely to appear confused or dazed, which directly contributes to being easily mistaken for being drunk. But it is _possible_.


Twinkies are harmless foods.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

Howard said:


> Twinkies are harmless foods.


That's good to hear but I think I will stick with Little Debbie for my artery clogging needs.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Howard said:


> Twinkies are harmless foods.


You're right; in fact, it seems that Twinkies are part of a valid weight-loss diet:



> *Twinkie diet helps nutrition professor lose 27 pounds*
> 
> (CNN) -- Twinkies. Nutty bars. Powdered donuts.
> 
> ...


https://www.cnn.com/2010/HEALTH/11/08/twinkie.diet.professor/index.html


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Country Irish said:


> That's good to hear but I think I will stick with Little Debbie for my artery clogging needs.


They're cream filled sponges. What's to be afraid about?


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Howard said:


> They're cream filled sponges. What's to be afraid about?


He didn't say he was afraid. He probably just likes the taste of Little Debbie products better.

As for being harmless...Most things are harmless if eaten in moderation. One cup of coffee in the morning is good for mental acuity. One glass of wine has a variety of benefits. Pick your favorite health food, eat enough of it, and you will die.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

"Pick your favorite health food, eat enough of it, and you will die. "

So true. While Twinkies may be a more fun way to overindulge, I would imagine one could overdo alfalfa sprouts as well.

As for fear, Little Debbie is a choice in dubious food, not a refuge.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

"I may be drunk, but tomorrow I'll be sober. You will be crazy for the rest of your life!!"


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

WouldaShoulda said:


> "I may be drunk, but tomorrow I'll be sober. You will be crazy for the rest of your life!!"


Going back to the original topic we will actually be FORMERLY crazy for the rest of our lives!

Seriously though I was looking over the posts and was reminded how many ways we could be viewed as crazy. It seems that anything creative, self improving, silly, or anything that makes one distinctive is a target for the crazy topic. The only way not to be a little unique is to be dead. I therefore declare all of humanity to be a little crazy with those attributing the labels being the craziest of the bunch.
In all one is only human and we need a little craziness to survive.
Serious stuff suspended again.

And yes you will be drunk again next weekend and I will remain a self absorbed jerk.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

JJR512 said:


> He didn't say he was afraid. He probably just likes the taste of Little Debbie products better.
> 
> As for being harmless...Most things are harmless if eaten in moderation. One cup of coffee in the morning is good for mental acuity. One glass of wine has a variety of benefits. Pick your favorite health food, eat enough of it, and you will die.


I like Little Debbie's too.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Nobody bakes a cake as tasty as a Tastykake!!


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Hostess, Little Debbie, and Tastykake ALL have good-tasting products. Not to say that I like every single thing from all three brands, but they each have something I like.

My current favorite, though, doesn't come from any of those. It's a product called "Bingles" from a brand called, I believe, "Blue Bird". A Bingle is kind of like a Twinkie in shape and concept, except the cake part is red velvet cake.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Like a single serving conveniet sized Smith Island ten layer cake??

I'd buy THAT for a dollar!!


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

"My current favorite, though, doesn't come from any of those. It's a product called "Bingles" from a brand called, I believe, "Blue Bird". A Bingle is kind of like a Twinkie in shape and concept, except the cake part is red velvet cake. "

Bingles are really good. I wholeheartedly agree with you choice. I was not thinking of them since I thought this was just a regional product and no one else would have heard of them. Thanks for making note of them.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Country Irish said:


> "My current favorite, though, doesn't come from any of those. It's a product called "Bingles" from a brand called, I believe, "Blue Bird". A Bingle is kind of like a Twinkie in shape and concept, except the cake part is red velvet cake. "
> 
> Bingles are really good. I wholeheartedly agree with you choice. I was not thinking of them since I thought this was just a regional product and no one else would have heard of them. Thanks for making note of them.


They are more than regional, but not national. The Blue Bird website states they are available in the Southeast, Southwest, and Mid-Atlantic states. Not national, but too big to be regional. Maybe "multi-regional" or "semi-national"...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Country Irish said:


> Being a Dandy has been considered a subclass of Narcissistic behavior by some who like to label people (usually with the goal of picking your pocket). I just noticed that Narcissism is being declassified as a personality disorder.
> https://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2010...atric-disorder/comment-page-3/#comment-605131
> 
> So did you ever feel crazy while you were considered a deviant? After all if you wore anything better than a Walmart suit you were a target for the shrink's couch. Everyone here qualified.
> ...


...but alas, it never was our bent towards wearing the clothes that qualified us as being crazy, or simply devient if you prefer that term. LOL. Rather, it is our proclivity to incessantly chatter about wearing the clothes that formerly did and still does qualifies us to be thought crazy! :crazy:


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> ...but alas, it never was our bent towards wearing the clothes that qualified us as being crazy, or simply devient if you prefer that term. LOL. Rather, it is our proclivity to incessantly chatter about wearing the clothes that formerly did and still does qualifies us to be thought crazy! :crazy:


Therefore we must presume it is the fault of the Moderators since it is their job to police our thoughts and maintain our cover as model citizens. No Bingles for you, sir!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL. Save your insults, Sir, for the gastroenterologically challenged. Bingles are nothing compared to "Moon Pies!"


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

JJR512 said:


> Hostess, Little Debbie, and Tastykake ALL have good-tasting products. Not to say that I like every single thing from all three brands, but they each have something I like.
> 
> My current favorite, though, doesn't come from any of those. It's a product called "Bingles" from a brand called, I believe, "Blue Bird". A Bingle is kind of like a Twinkie in shape and concept, except the cake part is red velvet cake.


where do they sell bingles?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
(Laughing maniacally!) ...and you Howard, sucking down all those nasty, cream filled Little Debbies? Get a grip man! At least those of us savoring Moon Pies can appropriately extend our little fingers(AKA: pinkies), as we savor ingestion of the delectable treat in our hand! ROFALOL!


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

Howard said:


> where do they sell bingles?


Take Interstate 40 east until it ends. Take Interstate 85 until you see a grocery store. Stop there and pig out.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

gastroenterologically ???

Using such words are unlikely from a moon pie eater. That delicacy is designed to rot brain cells...Unless you accompany said confection with an RC Cola or a Nehi since these are the only known antidotes for moon pies.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Sorry, but Moon Pies??????


EEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


You're a good man, Eagle, but I have to disagree about the Moon Pies.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> LOL. Save your insults, Sir, for the gastroenterologically challenged. Bingles are nothing compared to "Moon Pies!"


THIS. MEANS. WAR.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Sorry, but Moon Pies??????
> 
> EEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> 
> You're a good man, Eagle, but I have to disagree about the Moon Pies.


As a native son of the great State of Tennessee (the home of the Moon Pie), I must now question your sanity, or at least your taste. Let me extend an invitation to you to attend next summer's annual "RC Cola and Moon Pie Festival" in Bell Buckle TN. What more could you ask for? :icon_smile_big:










Formal attire is optional.










Cruiser


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Cruiser: If you think RC cola and Moon Pies are a good combination, I'm sure you will agree that Moon Pies and an iced cold Nehi Grape is indeed a great dinner plate combo! BTW, could you be my second, if we have to take JJR512 and forsbergacct2000 on in a duel? LOL. Twinkies and Moon Pies at 20 paces sounds about right wouldn't you say? Are you still a certified medic, if they should hit me in the eye with a stale Twinkie or Bingle (whateve that is!)? 

Gentlemen, it sounds like a trip to Tennessee is in the offing! :thumbs_up:

PS: Since Country Irish started us all down this path of gastrological self destruction, he should be included in this 'hoe-down, throw-down.'


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

No objections to the attire, but there are some candy and sweet items that I could never enjoy, even as a child. I'm not big on marshmallows (especially roasted ones at the campfire.) EEEEEWWWWWWWW!!!!!!

I'm not Sam
Sam I'm not
I do not eat that
Moon Pie slop.

I won't eat Moon Pies on a train.
I won't eat them in Southern Spain.
I will not eat them at the fair!
I will not eat them anywhere!!

EEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!

I'll concede that they probably are popular with some, though. However, to my admittedly unsophisticated palate, they are ghastly.

EGAD!!!


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

I like Little Debbie Oatmeal Creme Pies better.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Cruiser: If you think RC cola and Moon Pies are a good combination, I'm sure you will agree that Moon Pies and an iced cold Nehi Grape is indeed a great dinner plate combo! BTW, could you be my second, if we have to take JJR512 and forsbergacct2000 on in a duel? LOL. Twinkies and Moon Pies at 20 paces sounds about right wouldn't you say? Are you still a certified medic, if they should hit me in the eye with a stale Twinkie or Bingle (whateve that is!)?
> 
> Gentlemen, it sounds like a trip to Tennessee is in the offing! :thumbs_up:
> ...


Well I have to admit, Moon Pies _are_ actually better than Bingles...if you're looking for something to throw at someone else, that is. :icon_smile_big: Much less soft, more likely to do damage!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

StevenRocks said:


> I like Little Debbie Oatmeal Creme Pies better.


Tasykake oatmeal raisin are better!!


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

"PS: Since Country Irish started us all down this path of gastrological self destruction, he should be included in this 'hoe-down, throw-down.' "

I will start fabricating nunchucks using Bingles as soon as I can find a way to avoid eating the raw materials.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> (Laughing maniacally!) ...and you Howard, sucking down all those nasty, cream filled Little Debbies? Get a grip man! At least those of us savoring Moon Pies can appropriately extend our little fingers(AKA: pinkies), as we savor ingestion of the delectable treat in our hand! ROFALOL!


I love Little Debbies but I wouldn't eat a whole box of those.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Tasykake oatmeal raisin are better!!


Those sound good. There aren't many Tastykake products here though. I'll have to go farther north.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I like Peanut Butter Kandy Kakes.


----------

